
CFIA: Bottled water smelling of 'old socks' and 'urine,' poses no health risk - howard941
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/bottled-water-inspections-cfia-smells-1.5015242
======
grawprog
>The cause of smell in the bottles likely came from a compressed air filtering
system in the facility that produced the water, according to CFIA files. The
air tank was replaced with a new system later in 2015.

Which means no one checked or replaced any of the filters for so long that the
system got so badly damaged it needed to be replaced. Water and air filters in
compressed air systems start looking like old cigarette butts after about a
month and need to be changed regularly.

